# Marneus the Western Dragon



## General-jwj (Sep 11, 2011)

Warning : this is still a pretty bare-bones ref sheet, in my opinion, but I think I've reached a point where I have to try and post this to see what reaction it gets before I can go further. (and yes, this dude is a kinda self-insert but-with-some-slight-differences-to-fit-the-context-of-his-universe of myself. I won't be the first or the last furry to do this. Go on, sue me :V).

Name: Marneus
Age: 20
Sex: dude
Species: Western Dragon
Height: 200 cm
Weight: 75 kg (this seems light, but imo dragons should be pretty lightweight to be able to fly, not to the extent of birds but still pretty thin and with smaller bones and stuff)

Appearance: Marneus is a slim blue dragon with large bat-like wings and curved, black ram horns. He is rather tall, but is otherwise average in most respects. He has a thin snout that ends almost like a beak, and is topped by a small curved back horn. He has a line of short, blunt and black spikes running along his spine from the top of his skull to the end of his tail.
- Scales: small matte scales, regal blue in colour. His underside is bright yellow.
- Markings: parallel bright yellow tigerstripes on his back.
- Eye color: light orange (with vertical pupils)
- Other features: digitigrade. All dragons in his universe have denser muscular fibers, giving them equal and/or superior strength to heavier anthros without compromising their flying abilities by weighting them down or ruining their sleek aerodynamic profile. 

Behavior and Personality: he is usually very laid back and tries not to let his emotions transpire. He is extremely phlegmatic, and will stay passive until he feels he must intervene in order to make shit take place. Though he is often regarded as cold, unfriendly and detached from other people, he is a cheerful and loyal companion once you get to know him.
Often seems to have no opinion on anything, but is actually very adept at staying neutral (a very useful skill for one of his profession) and always waits until the best moment to intervene in a conversation.
Despite his usually cool demeanour, he can easily get excited about trivial events. This oftens leads to him neglecting some of his duties and studies, while focussing his energy on unimportant matters. It doesn't help that he is easily distracted and sidetracked.

Skills: A very fast reader, good listener and skilled diplomat.He can defuse almost any situation just by discussing with the concerned parties. Has a very good memory for trivia and useless factoids. Enjoys writing in his free time. He is also quite proficient with long weapons such as spears, staves, halberds ...
Weaknesses: Has a very weak memory, and will often forget important items or tasks until it's too late to do anything about them. He's often too absorbed by the duties at hand to take time to meet new people.

Likes: peace and quiet, sleeping in, flying, any meal comprising chicken, reading, spending time alone with nature (walks through woods, etc ...), warm weather and traveling.
Dislikes: loud obnoxious people, losing, cold and damp weather, working too hard, being late (or not arriving in advance) to events and being too close to people (physically)

History: Born on Nova, a fertile and Earth-like planet populated by various species of anthros living at a technological level slightly more advanced than that of the middle ages. He is the only son of Avalus and Metriona, two wardens of the Great Library of Mother Peak, the Dragon's center of knowledge (nestled in the heart of their capital of Mother Peak). 
From a young age he has enjoyed an unrestricted access to said library, developing an acute taste for reading and learning. He trained for years in the hopes of following his parents footsteps and become a warden himself, but his thirst for knowledge compelled him to learn of the bigger world, outside of the mountain where he'd grown up, so he joined the Claw, the Dragon people's army.
After enduring the initial trials, his superiors quickly realized that his vast collection of knowledge and skills with various weapons showed promise beyond that of an ordinary officer, so he was inducted into the Loremaster's circle under the tutoring of a Dragon named Novius.
The Loremasters are direct proxies of the Council of Embers, the Dragon's governing body. Their duties are many, most notably messengers, diplomats and representatives for the Council but also, if need be, executors of its will by any means necessary.
Being relatively young to enter such a prestigious institution, he is often regarded with condescendance by his peers. He's made it his duty in life to gain the rank of full Loremaster and explore the world, contributing what he'll learn on his travels to the Library.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow awesome character bio very in depth I like it. Hey can you read mine perhaps tell me what you think. After reading this my character bio looks like it's not very detailed in the history.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a sweet history I must say.
I'm not too sure that the combination of 'good listener' and 'poor memory' go well together imo, for if he forgets everything that he's just been told it wouldn't make him a good listener. Thoughts?

Other than that, it's just fine. And I can see where you've put in pieces of your own personality (Dislike for lateness for example).


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> That's a sweet history I must say.
> I'm not too sure that the combination of 'good listener' and 'poor memory' go well together imo, for if he forgets everything that he's just been told it wouldn't make him a good listener. Thoughts?
> 
> Other than that, it's just fine. And I can see where you've put in pieces of your own personality (Dislike for lateness for example).



Actually poor memory and good listener are from me too ... aah, the inconsistencies of the human mind. I can recall almost everything a dude said in a conversation, but more often than not I'll not even remember his name or the general details of what he looks like. It's weird. 
And being a good listener also means being patient and letting the person say everything they have to say, as well as being able to extract the important facts from what they said, etc ... so memory really is just a part of a larger whole in this case.

I admit some of this stuff must be confusing to someone who's not me.

Also thanks for the story, so far everyone that told me their opinion said it was cool so I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

Why not a wyvern :C :V
Wyverns don't get enough supporters :V
Anyways, i'm glad you're a western dragon. They're cooler.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't evven knoww wwhat wwyvverns are D:

(too much "w"s and "v"s in that sentence to pass up on Eridan's quirk, just this once)

Edit : wikipedia says wyverns are dragons without forelimbs ? Laaaaame


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 24, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I don't evven knoww wwhat wwyvverns are D:
> 
> (too much "w"s and "v"s in that sentence to pass up on Eridan's quirk, just this once)
> 
> Edit : wikipedia says wyverns are dragons without forelimbs ? Laaaaame


They've got stinger tails though.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

Stinger tails don't enable you to do such mundane tasks as picking stuff up though D:


----------



## Wobblegong (Sep 24, 2011)

Stingers give you a sweet bonus to making other people do mundane tasks for you, though!

Detailed and vivid without situationally useless details: this is what bios should aspire to be. Bonus points: reasonably interesting, well-rounded character. Two internet thumbs up!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2011)

Wobblegong said:


> this is what bios should aspire to be.


So, would you say Marneus should be the "spiritual liege" of the lesser bios? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 25, 2011)

Wobblegong said:


> Stingers give you a sweet bonus to making other people do mundane tasks for you, though!
> 
> Detailed and vivid without situationally useless details: this is what bios should aspire to be. Bonus points: reasonably interesting, well-rounded character. Two internet thumbs up!



I like where this thread is going :V


----------

